# Defrost rates?????



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm heading towards my 1st FET in Feb/March and beginning to feel anxious that none of my frosties will survive.  

I have 4 frozen and most of the posts I read seem to have 8/9/10 frozen.

Any words of wisdom please............


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi there. I was told that theres a 70% success rate, which sounds pretty good to me.

I only have 4 frosties too, so don't worry, you're not alone!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey,

i only have one frostie... so you have a much better chance than me... although i am really not confident. But if its to be its to be.....

My doctor told me with my 1 i have a 50% success rate.... so if i had 2 i would defo have 1 to put bk....   but i dont


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I have never had more than 3 frosties! 

FET#1 - 3 frosties.  1 survived the thaw. BFN. 

FET#2 - 2 frosties.  Both survived the thaw. BFN. 

FET#3 - 3 frosties.  2 survived the thaw - BFP! 

Generally, you can expect 2 out of 3 to survive the thawing process.  Best of luck   

Marie xxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the posts.  I'll try to delay becoming demented until the time is closer, but all I seem to do is swap one neurosis for another!!

This treatment is much harder than I ever imagined.

Cheers.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey 

im also due to have FET in feb/march  and have only  3 frosties and hoping to bring 2 home )


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ya

I too only have two frosties coming home soon. i am just praying that at least one survives the thaw and hoping that they both do

Good luck everyone

Caz.s xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have 2 frosties and am praying they both survive next month (or at least 1!). They were frozen on day 1 and so hadn't even divided yet. This is good as they are more stable - but on the other hand I have no idea how good they are


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

My embies were frozen on day 1 as well.  Opinions seem to differ on whether that is the best time to freeze, as they don't even know if they will cleave.  My nerves......................

Dee


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

When they freeze them on day 1, do they put them back in undivided as soon as they thaw, or do they let them grow on for a day? x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

As far as I know they let them develop for a day or two, (the same way they leave a few days between egg collection and egg transfer).  Worry, worry, worry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok Sorry but I need to add to the debate!!!!

I had day 2 frosties they werent sure if they were worth freezing but in the afternoon they said two of our little embies were so I presume they had divided.

My consultant said that they were worth freezing at our follow up appointment otherwise they never would have reccommended it.

So will I then have them transfered on day of thaw or will i have to wait. I read somewhere that they can defrost and put back same day.

Sorry I am confused and I think I might have confused others 

Thanks

Caz.s


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

caz, I'm silmilar to you. 

I have 3 day 2 frosties patiently waiting. We are trying to stay positive re. thawing etc.......however, had meeting with consultant on Tuesday. She says all 3 will be defrosted. Even if all 3 thaw perfectly, only 2 will be transferred. 3rd will perish. Really struggling with that concept. Due to start natural FET next cycle.

I also thought that embies would transfer on defrosting day. 

mrsmac
x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

any1 every had a blast frozen??


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls

Would love to join you.  Just had my first BFN this week (didn't realise how tough that would be!!!) and trying to take myself forward with the thought of a FET as quickly as practicable.  Also have 3 frosties frozen day after EC so praying we have some survive the thaw!!!

LuuLuu


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Luuluu,

My heart goes out to you.  We all put a lot of energy and belief in the whole process.  Stay strong and look forward to bringing your frosties home.  

There has been some recent research that shows children born via FET are healthier and that our bodies are better able to accept the embryos as we have not just been through the trauma of Egg Collection and the drug protocol is shorter.

Here's to a successful 2009 for all the 'mums in waiting' here.

I think that most clinics advise a 3 month gap between a BFN and a FET.

Dee


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

That's what I am expecting - 3 months - so back on the get fit regime!!!

Hoping this is our year ladies!!!


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi,

This is just the thread I've been looking for. I too have 3 frosties from the 2nd IVF treatment I had, the third produced my son so if it works technically this baby would be older than its brother.....but I'll save that for Jeremy Kyle if that actually happens!!!!!

Your words are encouraging. I think I'm having a non medicated treatment although my cycles aren't great at the mo. Have appt to book dates on Weds so will update after that. 

Wishing you all the best and look forawrd to seeing lots of BFP news soon

Sarah


----------

